# Winterization



## GrapeEater (Sep 26, 2014)

Is there anything special I should do to prepare my vine for winter? This is my first year having a vine going into winter.


----------



## mgmarty (Sep 27, 2014)

This is my second. If you have selected the right vine for your climate, there isn't much to do. Be prepared for some winter kill. Most vines I'm there second year start all the way back to the ground again. They grow like crazy though and you get a nice straight trunk. I have been watering a great deal this week in preparation for winter. 


Baco Noir and Seyval Blanc in Utah


----------



## GrapeEater (Sep 27, 2014)

My vine is probably 8 feet long and has finally reached the top of my arbor. I surely hope it does not start off back at the ground again.


----------



## Sage (Sep 27, 2014)

GrapeEater said:


> Is there anything special I should do to prepare my vine for winter? This is my first year having a vine going into winter.



Might help if you told us where you are and what kind of winter you have.


----------



## GrapeEater (Sep 27, 2014)

Michigan Zone 6 HARD WINTER!


----------



## Sage (Sep 28, 2014)

GrapeEater said:


> Michigan Zone 6 HARD WINTER!



Cut off the water early to harden off the vines. Make sure rain water or melt doesn't collect around the trunk.

Pull dirt up around the bottom of the trunk to help insulate it. As much as possible and add some mulch if available or straw. Watch out for rodents if you use anything but dirt. They'll chew the vine.


----------



## grapezilla (Oct 25, 2014)

If you just have one vine you could mulch / dirt on top of it's root area to avoid them freezing. As it's a young vine you could go over the top and bend it down and mulch it fully.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 25, 2014)

More importantly since you are zone 6 (that is warm for me), the proper vine variety is crucial to survival. You may have said elsewhere, but what is the variety?


----------



## spaniel (Oct 28, 2014)

Depending on your environment and wildlife, trim and mow all grass anywhere near to keep rodents away and rabbits from habitating too closely. Mice/rats/rabbits could take an interest in a hard winter.


----------

